# What adjustments are made to your CPP after it's in pay?



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you just started receiving your CPP retirement pension in 2014, you may want to read this article about 3 adjustments that may occur to the amount of your CPP in 2015: http://retirehappy.ca/adjustments-made-to-cpp-after-its-in-pay/


----------

